# How to improve your field scores?



## ccwilder3 (Sep 13, 2003)

Personally, I shoot better when I don't worry about scores and just focus on execution. Especially in tournaments.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

1. the 300 spine is too stiff for the #56 or you have to cut the carbon long
2. a way to long arrow harder to torque tune, you may want to have the point somewhere close or better inside the riser window
3. lets assume the torque swivel point is about the back wall of the riser window (facing to you at a draw), if you have some overdraw rest like a Beiter in example, mount the resting point there you could end up with carbon length about ~ 27" and I would assume maybe a 400 spine but I would go with 450's
4. since you already have these arrows, cut the carbon length shortest possible so at least eliminate the human error, mount more weight into those your points for FOC (I have 137 grain points on abs19 with 400 spine @ #57 and tinkering adding maybe 20 more) and make some good steering with some low profile vanes as the 3" ICE. 
5. the speed is irrelevant, I have 259 fs, the arrows flying pretty accurate up to 80 yards but not as tight group as the 450's...not at 50 not at 70....
I am negotiating with myself very undecided between line cutters or just to go back to my nano's


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

bigHUN said:


> 1. the 300 spine is too stiff for the #56 ...


Or, if you really want to shoot the 300 spine there is one way, very un-economical:
buy more of them, 2-3-4 dozens, and by shooting them you collect one dozen what groups the best.......................................


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

What targets are you losing points on? Just from looking at the groups, they're tightening up well - so I'd say keep on keepin' on!

I'll second the notion of focusing on execution and not score. Field will eat you alive if you focus on results first.


----------



## Wyotarget (Mar 17, 2013)

My issue with the 450, or even the 400 is arrow weight. These arrows weigh exactly 400 gr. I like the heavier arrow to buck the wind better, I be thought about going to maybe a 200 gr point to lower the spine of the arrow but I have been able to tune these shafts to the best holes through paper I've ever seen. In the first picture i found that I had my third axis off a little, going through the coarse, so I fixed it. The seconds two was better, but not where I felt it should have been, based of the feeling of the shots. I know I had 3 or 4 points dropped on the field half of the coarse due to losing sight of my blue pin on the white background of the field face. 

Wind is a big issue here in Wyoming,


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

A field face have black center on white background and the hunter face have white center ring on black background.
What I have figure not a same pin color worked the same so I increased the pin fiber diameter to 0.140" (Shrewd is making these for their 29mm and 35mm scopes) and that is an approximate size of a dot sticker we put on the lens.
I am not saying not possible to shoot the over stiff shafts but need a lot more blanks to match a best grouping dozen.


----------



## Wyotarget (Mar 17, 2013)

Yeh I'm shooting a .19 pin right niw


----------



## bowtechky (Jan 30, 2013)

I had the same trouble with a green fiber, it would star burst in bright sunlight and would lose it if the sun was shining directly on the target, whiched to a red fiber problem solved.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

*this how I made it*
















the larger pin easier to center on the 5 ring and the mesh is taking care of the lighting conditions (to bright light smaller is the field of view and vise revers deep in the shady forest or heavy overcast the field of view is way wider then the 29mm scope OD still I can center the scope ...
next step was, I swap that red bubble level for yellow and I can see it now on a dark background


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Wyotarget said:


> These arrows weigh exactly 400 gr. I like the heavier arrow to buck the wind better
> 
> Wind is a big issue here in Wyoming,


I live in NE nevada and the wind here probably just as wonderful as in WY and I've found that if the wind is kicking up enuff to cause arrow drift i have more problems with the bow blowing around than the arrows drifting. maybe get a half doz 450's build them up and shoot them and see which you score better with.


----------



## knarrly (Dec 21, 2004)

Also once you shoot 530's like you are, getting 10 points of improvement isnt as simple as if you were shooting down around 500. The better you get the more difficult it is to find huge improvement.


----------



## Wyotarget (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks for the help guys, I shot our state field over the weekend, two arrows kept me out of first place. I guess when I mess up I go big. I missed a 34 yard bobcat, still unsure how and just barely caught with the second arrow. My scores dropped from what I was shooting on my home range but the tournament had a solid 20 mph wind, so to a point it was expected. I finished a 14/14 field hunter with a 520, and a 28 animal round with a 559 with two 18, and a 14. I was 9 points behind the winner.


----------

